# North wind break/summer blooming bush,shrub etc



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

TBizzell said:


> I have my hive(soon to be several) on a fence line with some great flowering bushes that are probably 20 feet tall, they smell great and are about to flower, I have no idea what they are. Now to my question, what bush or shrub could I plant along the north side of my apiary to block the north wind in the winter, something that's hardy, that the bees can also use in the summer for pollen and nectarine?


You may already have this but ... ligustrum is a good, tall, thick evergreen with bizillions of clusters of scented, tiny blooms in May-June here in eastern NC. My bees go crazzzzzzy about those, and my 2 hives are located among the ligustrums. Good hedge material.

Hmmmm -- Bizzell; my mother was one of those, so ..... I'm certain your people are originally from eastern NC (prior to France).
Best-o-luck with the bees. I'm assuming TX has beaucoup blooms for bee food. TX bluebells I've heard of ......

Mitch


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

What about _dwarf_ burford holly? Blooms & is done before privets though.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?323057-is-burford-holly-invasive&highlight=holly
I hope to get some planted this fall or winter. CE


----------

